
The Cute Cat Theory Talk at ETech (2008) - myinnerbanjo
http://www.ethanzuckerman.com/blog/2008/03/08/the-cute-cat-theory-talk-at-etech/
======
myinnerbanjo
And more here: [http://www.ethanzuckerman.com/blog/2013/04/29/cute-cats-
to-t...](http://www.ethanzuckerman.com/blog/2013/04/29/cute-cats-to-the-
rescue-participatory-media-and-political-expression/)

